# Which seed will the Pacers make next season?



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

With Brad, Strickland, and Hardaway, gone I say we make 4the seed because we can't compete with the Nets or Pistons at the C position, and we don't have much of a bench.


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

We are the SAME EXACT team except for Brad, were gonna be siging some F.A with the money we have saved from brad so saying that were not a deep team isnt accurate yet. Who knows who will end up with byt the time season is about to begin or even by the end of this week lol. That being said I think we'll be 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I said 2nd-3rd, we can top everybody but the Pistons and Nets.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I didn't vote til the end of the Brad Miller saga. 


Now that the trade was made, i must say, i don't like our chances at all. We are NOT better then Detriot, even with Brad Miller. We are NOT better then New Jersey, esspially with Mourning on their side. And now, with Philly having a 2nd scoring option (Glenn Robinson) and a center (Marc Jackson), we are NOT better then Philly. We will be playing our tails off next season for the 4th spot, but i doubt Scot Pollard will be up to starting 80 games to get it done. During the 60th game or so he will prolly break down from playing too much games and we still don't have a true Point guard, something Larry Bird said he will look into, but Anthony Johnson is our anwser i guess.

Orlando and Boston will be very hard to beat out also, 4th seed is as high as we can get and 7th seed is as worst as we can get (based on rosters as of today) IMO. 

East is too weak for us to not make the playoffs, esspsially with either Harrington or Bender breaking out and O'Neal and Artest are star players. 

I wanted Marc Jackson from Minnesota, and well, we didn't so we got a player weaker then him and Jackson ends up in a Eastern Conference city. Just great.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Whether Brad walked for nothing or you got Pollard on your team, I still say the third seed. Miller is a good player, but nothing special -- him being on the all-star team speaks for how weak the center position is, not how great of a player he is. Harrington and Bender should see more minutes now, which means their production will go up. I think it drops you a bit below the top two (whereas you were close to them before), but you're still ahead of the rest of the east.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I voted 4th-5th seed. I think the Nets and Pistons will probably finish ahead of you...I could see you finishing as high as 3rd and as low as 5th...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I say 2nd or 3rd, Bender is gonna have a breakout season!:gopray: who voted for not gonna make the playoffs?:upset:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i say 2nd or 3rd. i think either harrington or bender will break out and be a star and jermaine will solidify his greatness


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

4th or 5th

Pistons, Nets, Magic, and maybe the 76ers after picking up Big puppy and Marc Jackson.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I say the 1st seed because I don't see lightning striking twice. Last year we were up by like 5 games in the first spot and had as good of a record as the Kings. Then we had so many issues that all the young guys (especially Tinsley) broke down. Reggie had an off season. I think he will rebound this year. Artest won't have as many flagrants. Jermaine is the best big man in the east and we can always just pound it into him. Just cause we lost Brad Miller I don't think that is that bad. He averaged 13 and 8 in the east. Whoopty damn doo! Let's give him a congressional medal.  I think Pollard can be just as good. Not as many points but more rebounds. I think Pollard can average 10 and 10. Which IMO is better than Brad's stats because we need rebounding more from the center position than scoring, because we have Jermaien to score. I don't think we will have nearly as many issues and if everything cliques then I see us as the Eastern Conference Champions.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> I say the 1st seed because I don't see lightning striking twice. Last year we were up by like 5 games in the first spot and had as good of a record as the Kings. Then we had so many issues that all the young guys (especially Tinsley) broke down. Reggie had an off season. I think he will rebound this year. Artest won't have as many flagrants. Jermaine is the best big man in the east and we can always just pound it into him. Just cause we lost Brad Miller I don't think that is that bad. He averaged 13 and 8 in the east. Whoopty damn doo! Let's give him a congressional medal.  I think Pollard can be just as good. Not as many points but more rebounds. I think Pollard can average 10 and 10. Which IMO is better than Brad's stats because we need rebounding more from the center position than scoring, because we have Jermaien to score. I don't think we will have nearly as many issues and if everything cliques then I see us as the Eastern Conference Champions.


All Tue, I totally agree. The only thing I see stoping us from the one seed is the Pistons, I see the Nets as no big deal. If everything falls into place, we can win the east.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> All Tue, I totally agree. The only thing I see stoping us from the one seed is the Pistons, I see the Nets as no big deal. If everything falls into place, we can win the east.


I think the Nets are more of a threat than the Pistons. The Nets are very similar to our team, just better.

Kid plays the same kind of game as Tinsley just better
Kittles is very similar to Reggie.
Jefferson is like Harrington
Martin is like O'neal


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Nets are more of a threat than the Pistons. The Nets are very similar to our team, just better.
> ...


Lets see...

Tinsley Vs. Kidd: Winner-Kidd by far
Kittles Vs. Artest: Winner-Artest, he can shut Kittles down
Harrington/Bender Vs. Jefferson: Winner-Tie
J O'Neal Vs. Martin: Winner-JO,close one but O'Neal pulls it out
Pollard Vs. Zo: Winner-Zo, but it really depends on his health

Coach: Nets
Bench: Pacers
Intangables: Nets

TThis one is way to close to call.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think the coach and the intangible tips the scale.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Please name me one guy off of the Nets bench because I sure can't think of any. :wait: 


Also Jefferson is so overrated it aint funny. what is he better at than Harrington? dunking? whoopty doo! How many times can you dunk in a game. Harrington's turn around is unguardable.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Please name me one guy off of the Nets bench because I sure can't think of any. :wait:
> 
> 
> Also Jefferson is so overrated it aint funny. what is he better at than Harrington? dunking? whoopty doo! How many times can you dunk in a game. Harrington's turn around is unguardable.


Yea I see what you mean. The reason I tied Al and RJ is that RJ is improving every year, he will likely be better this year.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Please name me one guy off of the Nets bench because I sure can't think of any.


Jason Collins, Lucious Harris, Dikembe Mutombo, Rodney Rogers, and Aaron Williams.

I'd rather have Lucious Harris as a back up than Avery Johnson, I'd rather have Mutombo or Williams as a back C than Foster.

The Pacers do have the better bench but the Nets isn't as bad as you think.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Collins, Lucious Harris, Dikembe Mutombo, Rodney Rogers, and Aaron Williams.
> ...


Even with those players the only one I see decent is Harris and Willams, the others are overated in my opinion.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Luscious Harris is a FA and the rest of those guys suck pretty much. 

I think we are a better team than the Nets.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Guys, I'm gonna go ahead and say 1st seed. Now Jermaine is going to be pumped up and score 30+ pts and 15+ rbs and be a center and forward at the same time. Artest is going to defend like noone ever did in the NBA. Whoever he'll defend won't be able to come close to 10 pts. I say that they make the finals but lose of course because of the west. ( Sweep Boston if meet anywhere in playoffs)


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

King, vote for 1 st seed please.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I tried to vote for 1st but somehow I clicked 2nd or 3rd and didn't see it and voted. :no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I voted 2nd-3rd because we are still not better than the Nets but the Pistons i might say we're better than. 3rd seed at the least. THIS YEAR IS THE YEAR WE GO PAST THE 1ST ROUND!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> THIS YEAR IS THE YEAR WE GO PAST THE 1ST ROUND!


We better or JO will be so pissed, we need Bender and Harrington to really step up.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> We better or JO will be so pissed, we need Bender and Harrington to really step up.


Tinsley and Pollard as well.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we will be better than when I first voted, maybe 3rd because with Pollard we can keep Harrington on our bench.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I think we will be better than when I first voted, maybe 3rd because with Pollard we can keep Harrington on our bench.


Yea, but it is possibly Harrington may start over Bender.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

We are better than the Nets!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yall aren't better than the Nets.
Maybe on paper, but the beat teams who beat yall n the playoffs.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah they are better coached but we are more talented. Also Antione Walker didn't take the series against us off like he did versus the Nets. We unraveled the second half of the season but Donnie and larry are making changes to make sure that doesn't happen again. Don't forget we was killin everyone in the east til about the all star break. Then we fell apart, but I don't think lightning will strike twice.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I thinked both teams are coached just about equal, as a matter of fact the Pacers are better coached since the Nets don't have Eddie Jordan. Byron Scott doesn't really do anything.

The reason why you all lost that series to the Celtics is because of karma. The reason why the team started to unravel after all-star break is because of karma.

Your big mouth coach f'ed it up for you. He sat Pierce and Walker at the All-Star game, and was getting smart with them while he sat them.

So in return your team messed up after the break and then the Celtics beat you.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I thinked both teams are coached just about equal, as a matter of fact the Pacers are better coached since the Nets don't have Eddie Jordan. Byron Scott doesn't really do anything.
> 
> The reason why you all lost that series to the Celtics is because of karma. The reason why the team started to unravel after all-star break is because of karma.
> ...



rrrrriiiiiiigggghhhhhhttt. We unraveled because Thomas sat Pierce and Walker at all star game. It didn't have anything to do with off the court issues like Jermaine's step dad shooting himself or Tinsley's mom dying? It didn't have anything to do with Artest breaking the record for flagrants? It didn't have anytihng to do with players development being slown down by inconsistent minutes handed out by Thomas? It didn't have anything to do with Harrington getting burned 1 on 1 by Pierce? It didn't have anything to do with all of our players wanting to be stars and take shots and not being role players and running the offense through Jermaine? That's right on Bunk 22's planet things just happen because of karma.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Nephew are you retarded?
I was trying to shed some light on you lil dog.

I don't think family issues should be a problem if you want to be the best player you can be. It should actually make you stronger when your step-dad attempts suicide and your mom dies. When you get many flagrants you should be able to think "control".



> It didn't have anytihng to do with players development being slown down by inconsistent minutes handed out by Thomas? It didn't have anything to do with Harrington getting burned 1 on 1 by Pierce? It didn't have anything to do with all of our players wanting to be stars and take shots and not being role players and running the offense through Jermaine?


 This is everything it had to do with, and everything linking right back to Zeke. Should had let them enjoy the damn All-Star game Zeke.


I want to know how can you consider Harrington a good defender and he got burned by the slowest first step in the NBA (Paul Pierce)?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Harrington is a good defender he just got thrown into the lion's den by Thomas. He shut down T-Mac earlier in the season, but he was not ready to go one on one with a veteran top 10 player in the league who had already been to the ECF the year before. Think about it. He tried to answer back with a three of his own that rimmed out. Just another example of all the selfishness that was being displayed last year. Also on a sidenote Jermaine did step up his game. He played better after it happened, even though he was suffering from insomnia. Tinsley broke down and missed games to be with her. Plus he was not in the best physical condition to begin with (he doesn't have the best eating habits) so I think he broke down physically and mentally. But to sum it all up lightning striked. And you know what they say, lightning never strikes twice. So I think we will be in the Finals.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

KARMA


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> KARMA


LOSER!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah and the Pacers are winners with a first round exit.

KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! KARMA!!! 

That's the difference between me and them, they jocking the boy ish but it bounce off him.
Don't take my ish.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the difference between me and them, they jocking the boy ish but it bounce off him.
> Don't take my ish.


ehhhh...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You confused again Nephew?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That's right "uncle".


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Well you too young.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the difference between me and them, they jocking the boy ish but it bounce off him.
> Don't take my ish.



Can someone please tell me what the hell this means?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You too young!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I'm too young to speak english?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You too young to understand. They don't teach this at Purdue. You have to attend an Ivy League school.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> You too young to understand. They don't teach this at Purdue. You have to attend an Ivy League school.


I'm too young yet I'm older than you and attending college. Also Ivy League would have been nice, but didn't have the grades for it. you will be lucky to go to college at all.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I will be lucky to go to college at all?:laugh: 

I usually don't brag but I have the grades for almost any college and anyway I'm getting a basketball scholarship.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I will be lucky to go to college at all?:laugh:
> 
> I usually don't brag but I have the grades for almost any college and anyway I'm getting a basketball scholarship.


Oh high and mighty one. I bow down before you. Yeah right. "I have the grades for any college" Good for you. I have decent grades and a life to go along with it. And you might get a basketball scholarship to the Patriot League.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

See I don't try and prove myself over the Internet, but I have no reason to lie about anything. And I hate bragging over the Internet.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

And it's the Conference USA. Hey, it's Division I.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I wasn't talking about you being lucky to go to college. I was using "you" as a third person, or as anyone. I was saying that anyone would be lucky to go to college, which is true. 



> I usually don't brag but I have the grades for almost any college and anyway I'm getting a basketball scholarship.





> I hate bragging over the internet.



A little contradictary there.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> And it's the Conference USA. Hey, it's Division I.



Really. you're 15 but you already know that you are gonna play in conference USA. I didn't know that colleges recruited freshmans.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

No contradictory anywhere. In both I stated that I don't like bragging.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Really. you're 15 but you already know that you are gonna play in conference USA. I didn't know that colleges recruited freshmans.


I have connections with some people that know some people. My uncle.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm a sophmore but that's besides that point.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> No contradictory anywhere. In both I stated that I don't like bragging.


You stated you don't like bragging, yet you brag.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I have connections with some people that know some people. My uncle.


Wow That doesn't mean you are guaranteed a scolarship. Sure they'll look at you because of that, but you still have to warrant the scholarship for them to give it to you.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Those weren't my intentions I was just clearing things up, Nephew.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Okay "uncle" that's settled. This conversation has taken a turn towards personal stuff. Let's stear it back toward basketball.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

The Pacers are 8th seed next season.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah and the Lakers will be in the lottery.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

They had a first round exit and now Larry Bird is back.:no: It's not looking good at all. He is going to try and change the whole team.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> They had a first round exit and now Larry Bird is back.:no: It's not looking good at all. He is going to try and change the whole team.



Yeah Larry Bird being back is really really bad! I mean what did we do when he was here? Oh that's right, we went to the ECF 3 out of 3 years and to the Finals 1 out of 3 years. 

Bird has never said he will change the whole team. And he doesn't really have the power to do so. Donnie still has some power and if Bird tries that he will be forced out, but this is non sense because that would never happen.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Bird says he might make a comeback and start for the Pacers.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Bird says he might make a comeback and start for the Pacers.


Yeah and pigs are flying and platapusses are flying out of my butt hole.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Man you black or white?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Not that its any of your business or that it matters in this nonsensical discussion but I am multiracial.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You have 3+ races?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

No my dad's black and my mom's white.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

So which do you consider yourself if a girl asks you?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I would tell her I'm mixed.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

If a racial joke is coming here, I would stop now.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I aint racist man. White dudes are alright, I guess.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)




----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow, another Bunk invaded topic. Tic I suggest you try to get this guy atleast suspended.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I might, it has already been suggested by people on the Forum Leaders board.


----------

